# folder not deleting



## nag886 (Apr 4, 2008)

i uninstalled "folder lock" software."folder lock" folder is not deleting. plz help me


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Download this and your problems with locked files will be no more.

http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------

